# Eidrah Music - Moonlit Escape (Solo piano composition)



## eidrahmusic (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey guys, finally got round to doing a solo piano piece, something I've wanted to do for some time. It uses a riff from one my older compositions, Rooftop Assassin.

Let me know what you think!

https://soundcloud.com/eidrah-music/moonlit-escape

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## proxima (Apr 9, 2014)

I like it! Relaxing, but enough movement to keep it from being boring. Just the kind of thing I like to listen to when writing (words, not music). What piano did you use?


----------



## eidrahmusic (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks proxima,

I used NI's Alicia's Keys for it. Would quite like to get another more classical sounding piano, but I think it works really well in different genres.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## davidashbourne (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice! It leaves a good bit of space to breathe when needed but also adds enough to keep it interesting, a very happy medium.
I love Alicia's Keys, the sound is great, and like you say can fit into many genres. It's the one I always seem to default to out of all the pianos available in Komplete Ultimate.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks David!

Yeah definitely, to be honest, I think the New York and Berlin pianos sound rubbish! I do like The Giant for more atmospheric parts. Thinking of getting something like Ivory II for more classical playing!


----------

